# Pumpkin Crisp



## oldcountrygirl (Nov 10, 2011)

Just in time for Thanksgiving! Enjoy!!

*Pumpkin Crisp*

Moist cake, sweet pumpkin, and crunchy pecans—what's not to love? Prep: 15 min.; Bake: 1 hr., 5 min.; Stand: 10 min.

*Ingredients*

1 (15-ounce) can pumpkin 
1 cup evaporated milk 
1 cup sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 (18.25-ounce) package butter-flavored yellow cake mix 
1 cup chopped pecans 
1 cup butter, melted 
Whipped Cream (optional)
Ground nutmeg (optional) 
*Preparation*

Stir together first 5 ingredients. Pour into a lightly greased 13- x 9-inch baking dish. Sprinkle cake mix evenly over pumpkin mixture; sprinkle evenly with pecans. Drizzle butter evenly over pecans.

Bake at 350° for 1 hour to 1 hour and 5 minutes or until golden brown. Remove from oven, and let stand 10 minutes before serving. Serve warm or at room temperature with Whipped Cream, if desired. Sprinkle with nutmeg, if desired.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 10, 2011)

Oldcountrygirl, loved the sound of the Pumpkin Crisp. Hope you have a gerat holiday.

Please swing by the Roll Call list and tell us some about yourself;and please add your location,in general if you like) so we can help with any smoking questions you might have.

Again, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Stan    aka    oldschoolbbq


----------



## chefrob (Nov 10, 2011)

sounds great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2011)

Now I'm not a big pumpkin pie eater, but my wife is & I bet if she see this recipe it will be on our TG table.

Thank you for posting it girl!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe and I'll have to try it one day.


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 10, 2011)

Sounds tasty & easy! How about a pic?


----------



## smokeamotive (Nov 10, 2011)

Great recipe, already saved it. And welcome to SMF. Lots of great folks and info here. BEWARE, this place is like Hotel California, once you check in you will never leave!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey there! Welcome Welcome Welcome!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You are Gonna Love this place! Thanks for this recipie....Me Loves Me Some Pumpkin Anything!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SOB


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey Countrygirl,

Welcome to SMF and thanks for the recipe, ...I made this last night and it sure is good!!!

We don't have canned pumpkin so I used fresh that I keep in the freezer, Blue Agave sweetener rather than sugar, the whole can of milk, and 1 tsp of quatre epices (similar to pumpkin pie spice), I though that it might be too much butter, but it turned out very good, I'll be making it for Thanksgiving and Christmas (and any other time the mood strikes me).  LOL

If you give me permission I'll post a pic for the others to see, ...don't want to hi-jack your thread.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We have 4 regimes of bananas that should be ripe in a couple of weeks (we're always looking for new banana recipes), gonna try your banana pudding recipe too!

Gene


----------



## oldcountrygirl (Nov 11, 2011)

Gene, I would love for you to post a pic, that would be great!!! Glad you liked it, it is really sweet!!! A little goes a long way. I have a wonderful banana bread recipe I will post for you too!
 


JustPassingThru said:


> Hey Countrygirl,
> 
> Welcome to SMF and thanks for the recipe, ...I made this last night and it sure is good!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## oldcountrygirl (Nov 11, 2011)

Gene, please post your pic, would love to see it!!! I also posted a wonderful banana bread recipe that I have been making for over 30 years!


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 11, 2011)

Here ya go Country Girl:







Here's one to feed the Bears.







This is very good, I only had a couple of spoonfuls last night after I took it out of the oven, but the wife and niece had some topped with Cool Whip while I was gone today and they really liked it too, ...I introduced the family to pumpkin pie, they thought they were only used to make soup, they love it, ...this will be devoured come Thanksgiving and Christmas.

Incidentally, I used a green pumpkin (green when it's ripe, not green, green......) they seem to be more flavorful than the orange ones.

I'll go look for the banana bread recipe.

Thanks,

Gene


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks like it came out great Gene. Thanks for sharing the recipe Glenda


----------



## oldcountrygirl (Nov 15, 2011)

@ Gene Pics are great.

@Scarbelly, you are welcome I love to share recipes


----------



## roller (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks real good.. I bet it would be good made with Sweet Potatoes..


----------

